# Moving paw in the air



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't know what to think... This is what happened:

On Sunday, Yoda was laying down on the window, and suddenly she opened her right paw (kept the claws inside) = her paw was wide; and was moving her paw like she was trying to catch something (look almost like waving) - she did it in a slow motion. She was completely relaxed and there was nothing to catch. She was moving it for quite a long time (maybe a minute?). It was very weird. I wouldn't worry BUT she did the same thing yesterday. 

What is this about? Can she be sick or something? Or is she just trying to move the air? Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

What you're describing sounds like kneading. When the kitty is happy and comfy they do a marching thing with their paws, on things, or people, or the air, like you saw her do when her paw was opening and closing. It's like remembering when they were babies kneading mom for milk, when they were cosy and happy. Was she purring too? Kayla and Ginza do that on me or the pillows, it's so sweet.

Sounds like one happy kitty! Keep it up!


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

Penny does on me, & I've got the scars to prove it! :lol:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

She is kind of moving the whole "hand" with the open paw.... you think that could be it? kneading?  It looks like waving, she puts the "hand" in the air. She wasn't puring...  Just moving the "hand". The "hand" was over the end of the place at the window. Like...how to say it. Her whole body was on the window but she was laying at the edge and the paw was over the edge (there is no more window).


----------



## teffito (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi,

My Tinka is doing this as well sometimes.
I think it's an expression of feeling good.
I take it as a good sign.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I was reading up on how to train a cat to do tricks. One trick was to teach your cat to wave. Looks like your cat already knows how.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I don't think this is anything to worry about. My cats sometimes do this and it's so cute and funny. At the least, this is good exercise for them and plus helps them practice the fly catching..... :lol:

Oh and another funny thing is, my cat Twinkie, when he is playing with his favorite toy, he does this motion just too well, he never hits the toy on the wand, he just paws at it right before the toy. It seems like he is too scared to actually touch the toy sometimes.... :lol:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Eva,

My Angel will do the same thing, it almost looks like she is swimming in air. She will lay on her side and if I manage to find that really sweet spot that she loves to have petted (you know, that one spot right ~there~ on her neck :lol: ), she will stretch out one front leg and when it is fully extended, she will stretch out her paw. She then relaxes the paw, retracts the leg and stretches out the other leg, and goes through the same procedure. And that is usually about the same time that the eyelids start drooping and the purring starts.

I think she likes it! :wink: 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Mike, that must be so cute! And I know what you mean.... But still, the way she did it was somehow different. I wasn't even touching her! On the other hand, most of you, here said that I shouldn't worry, that it's normal what she does.  I'll let you know if she does it again! Probably she was just happy and stretchin her paw while moving it.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Rom used to sit at your feet looking up at you when he knew you were preparing his morning meal. Often he'd raise one paw and move it around in sort of a graceful "give it to me, give it to me" motion. That might not describe it well, but it felt descriptive anyway. 

Boy! I sure miss that guy.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Actually, Yoda (the same cat who moved her paw) sits on her two back legs (like a squirel) and watches me when I'm preparing the food. And she moves the paws! I almost forgot about this. We often call her "veverka" which means squirel in English.


----------

